# San Francisco 10 years ago



## Ozarker (Sep 21, 2018)

I took this back in October 2008 with my first DSLR, a Canon Rebel XSi and the EF-S 55mm-250? I can't remember the exact cheap lens (though I thought the camera and lens were very expensive at the time) and it only reports that it was a 250mm focal length in PS. This was an 18 second exposure at f/5.6 (as fast as that lens got at that focal length) and ISO 100. It was right before sunrise. I was across San Francisco Bay in Marin. Not bad for a Rebel and that lens. So a cheap combo can yield nice photos. I'm sure what I have now would have done a better job. I like to believe that. Unbelievable to me how quickly 10 years has passed.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 21, 2018)

Nice pic.

It stands up well. So, maybe you'd have done a few things different (wouldn't we always?), but I'd still be very pleased with what you did.


----------

